# Question



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

My husband passed away 1 week ago.

I would like to have all/most/some of his "western" shirts made into the top decorative part of a quilt, and his Wranglers used for the back side.

Though the color are mostly blue and red, they are, I am quite sure, not what a quilter would normally use. Just the same, that is what I would like to have done. Okay, may sound weird, but I like the idea of his shirts and pants laying over me while I sleep. 

What would be the ball park range for getting something like this done?

Does anyone here offer that service?

Thank you


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Lauri, I don't know the answer to your question, but I want you to to know I am sorry for your loss. I think your idea is absolutely beautiful and I can feel the comfort in it. Hugs to you dear.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

we need to get CJ to see if she would know.

Maybe some others will be by soon. I think today has many folks distracted with a couple of major new stories.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. My S/O passed away about 1 1/2 years ago and I am incorporating sone of his favorite shirts in a scrap quilt. 

A lap quilt might be comforting for you,


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't think it sounds weird at all. It's as close to a hug as you can get. I'm so sorry you hurt.


To the actual quilt, honestly Lauri, this might be a good beginner project for YOU to do for yourself. Quilting is cathartic, particularly when working through something like this...

Cut them into as big of squares as you can (all the same size though!) and just sew them together. If you're unsure of yourself, track down a friend/sibling/cousin/aunt/etc. to help you. They're also there to share your memories while you put your project together. 
I just think it'll mean that much more to you if you put your own time and love into it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Lauri, I'm very sorry to hear of your loss.

As far as a quilt, it would be easy enough to make a top out of the shirts, but pretty much impossible to quilt with a backing of pieced jeans. If you really want the jeans on the back, it would be best to knot it.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

What you can do is to sew the shirts down onto a foundation of a plain blanket or stronger fabric, then piece the jeans side, and tie these together. The shirt/blanket (batting could be used instead of a blanket but since this is sentimental and irreplaceable, the blanket will give it a much longer life as western shirts are usually of thinner fabric) side could be hand quilted if you want to and still tie it or tack it with some shirt buttons, to the denim backing. For the binding....if you can get someone with a commercial sewing machine to do the binding and maybe piece the jeans, that might be best. Jean quilts are very hard on sewing machines.


----------



## Linda J (Oct 13, 2002)

I am sorry to hear about your husband. My thoughts are with you. I love your idea.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

When my BIL died my sis gave me all his jeans for a quilt. I made 4 quilts, very simple. I used the denim as the border...all jeans would be very heavy. Some were rag quilts as they were very quick and easy. So sorry for your loss. I think this is a great idea, too.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I think it is the most wonderful idea! How comforting to have his arms around you. I'm so very sorry for your loss. I can't even fathom your pain and loneliness. Hugs and prayers coming at you.

Angie is right, we need CJ. She is the most awesome quilt maker! I also have a NC friend who is another awesome quilter. I would be glad to ask her as well if you would like. She also lost her husband just weeks ago.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Lauri, so sorry for you loss. But what a wonderful idea. The shirts will be perfect for the top, and I agree that it would be a great project to do yourself. There are also some beautiful bluejean quilts out there, but they would be for a more experienced quilter.

As far as having someone else do it, I'm not sure of what it would cost. You could ask at your local quilting store/JoAnns to see if they know of anyone who does custom work. I bet it will be quite pricey though.

Whatever way you go, I am sure it is something you will cherish forever.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Your post reminded me of a tutorial I had saved - making a quilt in 7 steps from 7 shirts.

Life is a Stitch: Seven Shirts + Seven Steps = One Thrifty Quilt

I like the overall design of the quilt and thought I might make one like this sometime. It looks like a project that would be fairly easy. I hope you enjoy seeing it.

Good luck with finding a design you like and a way to make your quilt..


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

"7 Shirts..." is a great design, but pretty much reduces the shirts to fabric pieces & would be very labor intensive.

Keeping the Western yokes and pockets intact is my thought for a memory quilt. Even the front placket can be snapped shut and used, sleeves slit so the cuffs are kept intact too. Shirting, especially when it's been worn, can have a very short life in a quilt unless it's backed with another light weight fabric.

I would sew the shirt pieces down on squares of sheeting, and use the denim for sashing. Light batting would allow "shadow quilting" on the squares themselves. The pocket areas of the denim might make for corner and edge squares. The the top could be "pillow case" sewn to a blanket, even with a piping, turned and tied.

You might be happier if you mark off the areas of the shirts and denim pockets yourself before you turn it over to someone for construction.

It's a fine tribute you have in mind.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry for your loss......but I too think it is a wonderful idea......and yes CJ would be the one to answer this.......
Prayers,
bopeep


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not great at quilting.......I am so sorry for your loss.
You have a beautiful idea.
I lost my DS 2 yrs ago, I made a" memory quilt from his tee-shirts,,,just big squares with sashing.....My Dh adores it.
(((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost you DH. I think you have a wonderful idea! Maybe we could talk you through it if you were willing to tackle it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm so sorry. (((hugs)))

I think this is a wonderful idea as a momento. But, 7 shirts would be too involved for a beginner. We have quite a crew from Michigan, including me. Where are you located? I would be happy to come over and help you make a quilt. I've worked with denim before and have machines that can handle it well if yours doesn't.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> But, 7 shirts would be too involved for a beginner.


Not necessarily. It would just depend on how she wants her end product.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm sending you my deepest sympathy.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

IMHO, if she is a brand new sewer or quilter, I wouldn't chance my first quilt project with these shirts. Those shirts are just way too precious. 

Plus being new, it can get pretty frustrating working on your very first quilt and it takes L-O-N-G time to finish a first quilt. I think she needs a hug from those shirts ASAP.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

i think it is a wonderful idea and wish i was closer to help i made denim quilts for my 3 kids from their daddy's jeans and backed them with flannel he had picked for quilts or pajamas for him and them i tied them together using cotton yarn and put regular batting in between layers so they are heavy but a great way to snuggle up. my sympathies on the loss of your husband and sending gentle hugs your way


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Lauri,

Please accept my condolences for your loss. I've lost a lot of family and know the pain. Still don't know how to deal with it other than keep busy and let yourself grieve.

Here is the link to the thread about my wife's jeans quilt.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...ing/398283-its-finished-sfyc-jeans-quilt.html

This quilt is for a queen sized bed but you can make them any size you like.
Take the denim and cut it into circles. Then cut the shirts into squares.
There was a thread here with instructions on how to do this but I can't find it. So basically you put the circles right side to right side and stitch them together so the seams make a square in the middle with flaps around it. After putting together rows of these you insert the squares of shirt and fold the flaps down while sewing them. My wife used the ZZ on her Bernina to do that.

If you were to make a quilt from your husbands clothes that way, you could make it any size you wanted, lap quilt to bed sized, and not need much or any batting inside.

Joe


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I was thinking of a denim rag quilt, so she doesn't have to quilt. Either that, or a simple pattern with denim as the backing and no batting.


----------



## Lauri (Sep 20, 2008)

So I am generally bugged when an OP starts a thread asking for help........and then feels that "none of the advice will work because........", and yet, that is what I am about to do!:ashamed:

Thank you for the encourgemnt to produce the quilt my self, but at this time I do not feel I am qualified, and as someone mentioned I think it would take to long for me to do, and would probably never finish it.
I have to agree with Karen's posting a hug from those shirts can not come soon enough!

GARNET: Love the 7 shirts idea. The close up of the few squares did not look very appealing to me.........but wow, the finished product is beautiful!

MAURA: my location is just west of Ann Arbor, might you know someone in my area willing to take the project on?

THANK you to you all. I very much appreciate not only your kind words, but the assurance that my idea does not sound nutty.


Lauri


----------

